# Dense muscle training



## paleolift78 (Feb 2, 2014)

What type of training do you guys use to put on some dense muscle? I mean you poke it and its just rock ***king solid. Im definetly a fan of powerlifting for this measure. What do you guys think? 5/3/1 a decent program just to put on 5 -10 lbs of lean dense muscle in a couple months?


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think what your asking for is realistic.  The 5/3/1 is a slow progression month to month.  Two months simply isn't enough time for it to be effective.  

And 10lbs of lean muscle mass in two months?  On the sauce..sure.  Otherwise, only fitness magazines can sell those kinds of promises.


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 5, 2014)

I meant a few months 3-5. I did more research on the 5/3/1 as well and basically answered my own question when i really read the entire purpose of the program. I said i would give myself a few more months on the 5 x 5 program then switch after another 4-5 months or so.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2014)

paleolift78 said:


> I meant a few months 3-5. I did more research on the 5/3/1 as well and basically answered my own question when i really read the entire purpose of the program. I said i would give myself a few more months on the 5 x 5 program then switch after another 4-5 months or so.



What are your goals? If you're trying to get stronger why are you shooting yourself in the foot???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2014)

Sheiko. Perpetually pumped


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Im no power lifter but ive transitioned from rep ranges 8-12 to a kinda heavy/hypertrophy hybrid.. In 6 months from lifting heavy as I can in 3/4 ranges I can certainly tell a noticeable shift in muscle density..... if that helps at all


----------



## wantingadvice (Feb 9, 2014)

What are the affect s of deca and test together


----------



## wantingadvice (Feb 9, 2014)

Anybody know I'm New to it and interested


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 9, 2014)

How bout you make your own post?


----------

